# Sure hunting with the grandkids



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Took 8 grandkids out today and they found 36 sheds, only one complete set for sure ..also an eagles nest with 2 chicks. The tennis ball by the river cane from who knows where.....and I told them the half goose egg was part of a kinder surprise...they didn't fall for it .lol












































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Nice collection of Grandkids.... The antlers ain't bad either ! !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's making MEMORIES-Thanks for sharing this Great time with your Family------------svb*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If that bunch stays around the farm--- you'll have all kinds of top hands in a few years.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

2 of the grandkids had to leave early and didn't make the pic .they also found a couple









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's I'll say. I see in the line up only 7 unless # 8 was taking the pic. & one with a good crop of red hair - whose side of the family does that come from. Great collection of sheds.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

right on.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Number 10 was home with mama, he's only 3 months old.


hassell said:


> Great pic's I'll say. I see in the line up only 7 unless # 8 was taking the pic. & one with a good crop of red hair - whose side of the family does that come from. Great collection of sheds.


His 2 older.brothers had to.leave early...got a couple carrot tops, dads side .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like lots of feet-flyin' fun.

Time for some antler soup after all that hard work.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Looks like lots of feet-flyin' fun.
> 
> Time for some antler soup after all that hard work.


hahaha .. their mothers werent overly thrilled when the kids all decided to take the horns home instead of leaving at the farm ...lol .. they do come in handy tho , we used to have a yard dog that liked to lay on some of my wifes favorite flower beds . Antlers placed with tines up in certain patches of the garden put an end to that real quick ,, as for the few I found , well they are going to a scout group to be used as handles for knives they have been making .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

C2C said:


> hahaha .. their mothers werent overly thrilled when the kids all decided to take the horns home instead of leaving at the farm ...lol .. they do come in handy tho , we used to have a yard dog that liked to lay on some of my wifes favorite flower beds . Antlers placed with tines up in certain patches of the garden put an end to that real quick ,, as for the few I found , well they are going to a scout group to be used as handles for knives they have been making .


oh my GAWD! you let chillin play with knives! oh the humanity!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't worry kiyote, they'll be getting nagged about how to make them the correct way real quick.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. it's actually a great skill to have . it will serve them well when they end up in general pop after their parents and our our public school system fails them. :mrgreen:


----------

